# Are Logan Change Gears Interchangeable With A Sb 9a?



## PaPa_Jack (Oct 25, 2016)

I've been looking for a 56 tooth change gear for my 9A. I have seen a lot of them offered on Ebay for Logan's and Atlases, but none for the SB. I was wondering if anyone knows if any of these other gears are useable?


----------



## francist (Oct 25, 2016)

Take this for what you will, but there is a Logan lathe currently for sale up in these parts that has a SB quick change gear box installed on it. Had to do a double-take when I saw the ad. It's not a staged photo either, looks like the guy has been using it this way for a while. 

-frank


----------



## eeler1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Measure it, then compare.


----------

